# graduation?



## bojangles (4 Apr 2005)

Does anyone know how many guests we are allowed to invite to our graduation?
Is there anything after the graduation to spend time with our guests? ex: a dinner, dance, social?
I heard that the day after graduation is the day we are allowed to leave, does anyone know if we can take a ride back home with our folks to grab some more belongings for wherever we need to be next? If we have a day or two between grad and our MOC training or PAT, I'd like to scoot home and grab my vehicle and some more civvies.

Bojangles


----------



## Sundborg (4 Apr 2005)

You can bring probably 10 people at most to the graduation, it's hard to say, but it all depends on how many other people are coming and what room is available.  You'll have plenty of time after the graduation to spend time with your guests.  The day of your grad you are able to leave to get to your next posting. Depending on the travel time and where you live, you may be able to go home quick and get a few things.  Hope that helps.


----------



## patrick666 (5 Apr 2005)

Remember, transport by your family to the graduation is their responsibility. 

Cheers


----------



## brin11 (5 Apr 2005)

Bojangles,

It depends on when the military has arranged for you to go to your next base.  It may be several days before you leave or it may be the next day.  As the end of the course nears you will get more info as to when the transport has been arranged.  If it is several days you can request for leave (not sure what type if would be, special maybe?) to go home and grab stuff.  You may or may not get it.


----------



## Bull_STR (7 Apr 2005)

So I graduate on the 16/17 of June.  So that means I maybe being sent off for SQ right away?  Ohh man.  what a bummer.

Ok is SQ still in Gadgetown NB?  Cause if it is My family is coming from Halifax so they could drop me off on the way home.


----------



## brin11 (8 Apr 2005)

Bull,

I have no idea where your SQ will be, you will find out very close to the end of your course, for sure.  Its a good thing to continue your training right away, don't knock it.  Delays are no fun and its much better to get all your training done in a row rather than sitting in some PAT platoon somewhere.


----------

